
Organizing Programs Without Classes (1991) [pdf] - sillysaurusx
http://bibliography.selflanguage.org/_static/organizing-programs.pdf
======
sillysaurusx
Related, and worth a watch:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox5P7QyL774](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ox5P7QyL774)

It's a video about the Self language, which I think was designed using the
principles in this paper.

I like it because (like Oberon) it shows that programming and graphics can be
much more closely interwoven than we're used to. They were doing it in the
90's. Then we lost it somewhere along the way by trying to make everything big
and user-facing.

